# The Next Step



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

So.....

As requested by the C & W I went for my "baseline" scan today just to see if everything is healthy and in the right places and my tubes aren't blocked etc

Was booked for a transabdominal ultrasound at 9am. I drank an extra litre of water yesterday and drank about 2 litre's this morning before going. I was full up with water and wanted to go to the loo before we had even got to the hospital lol

I was called through and introduced to the sonographer  and i laid myself down on the bed. She put the gel on and it was a warming one. I had a scan when i was about 18 and it was bloomin cold! She pressed about on my tummy for a bit looking at my ovaries but couldnt see the left one and said would i mind having a different scan where a scanner thing goes up inside and gives a better picture. I started to think the worst and got a bit upset but i said yes. I told her that id had an ultrasound previously because they suspected poly-cystic ovaries but all seemed ok at the time.So just explained i was a little worried. 
Anyway then had to go and empty my bladder (ahhhh ) which meant going back through the waiting room which by now had filled more. Hubby went to get up and i said im not done yet. he looked ever so worried i think he could tell id been crying.
So back in i go. Undressed my bottom half and covered myself ready for her to come back in. She looked around a while said my right ovary was fine doesnt look poly-cystic at all. then she took ages to find my left one which made me worried again! She eventually found it tucked behind my womb and said all was healthy again, nice and clear. As ive just had my period my womb lining was thin which is good. So after a bit of worrying everything seemed ok, but i have to wait for 7 to 10 days for a report to be sent to my GP so im just booking an appointment with him now.

Hubby also did a repeat sperm test while we were there and he can get the results of that from our GP tomorrow! So my fingers and toes are crossed for good things this time and then i will contact the C&W again to find out when we can get started!!


----------



## teacherKate (Sep 25, 2011)

It's good that you got the all-clear.

When I had the same procedure a few years ago they found my uterus was full of polyps.  I had surgery to remove them and assumed I'd then be able to conceive... but no luck with that bit yet.

Fingers crossed for you!  It's all so stressful isn't it.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Well yeah she said no pcos so i just hope everything is ok when the report comes through.
Aww im sorry to hear that. Did the doctors assume you would be able to conceive or you do you mean? have you been trying for long?

Yes it can be stressful.


----------

